# Rotary Table  For The  X2 Mill?



## natoround (Sep 8, 2015)

I have occasional need for a Rotary Table and  I expect a 4" would be about  the  perfect fit  for a X2 mill.  However I would  like to  buy a 6" in case I ever move up from the  X2 mill. Will a  6" be  a mistake to  try to use  on a X2?


----------



## turnitupper (Sep 8, 2015)

I put a 6" table on my X2 mainly for mounting a 6" chuck as the larger chuck has a much bigger through hole and you can secure bigger material. I also bought the Z extension rack and gas strut from LMS. This gives more room for longer tooling. That little machine gets a thrashing, it's like giving a three year old a 12lb hammer and expecting them to make dust from granite boulders.
The belt drive conversion was also installed. Had 3 sets of plastic gears, broke them all (rough bastard).
John.


----------



## 6mmBR (Sep 20, 2015)

Turnitupper, if you remember, which gears broke? I just bought a Grizzly G0781 which is really close to the LMS 3990 mill. I thought I might have some gears on hand in case I do the same and break them. I'm new, so I'm sure I'll do something ill considered and snap some gears. 

Thanks.


----------



## turnitupper (Sep 21, 2015)

6mmBR said:


> Turnitupper, if you remember, which gears broke? I just bought a Grizzly G0781 which is really close to the LMS 3990 mill. I thought I might have some gears on hand in case I do the same and break them. I'm new, so I'm sure I'll do something ill considered and snap some gears.
> 
> Thanks.


6mmBR, the gears were the plastic ones in the hi/lo gearbox. I bought my x2 s/h with 2 spare sets of gears. The former owner also had trouble with breaking gears. If your mill has a similar set up I STRONGLY suggest that you upgrade to a belt drive, MUCH quieter, no pulling apart to replace gears in the middle of a job, can use the belt as a clutch and it seems to cut smoother and have more useable power at the cutter. I run a 2" face mill in aluminiumwithout too much trouble (have'nt tried a 1mm cut in steel YET). LMS state their conversion kit will fit a G0781.Pic below.
John.


----------



## natoround (Sep 21, 2015)

I held my nose and  bought a 4" basic  rotary table with  no plates or accessories for  $57.00 I didn't expect much and  felt  like it was wasted money before it  arrived. After opening the  box and inspecting it I am very pleased for the  price. I will use it a bit and  may buy a higher quality more  feature  rich one in the  future. This  one seems very usable for my limited use.
I'm waiting  for  LMS to put the  belt drive on weekly special... I hope... That and a power drive for the  x axis are tops  on my wanted  list.
If you  guys haven't installed  DRO's then do it. I got a set of  digital caliper types off Ebay for  under $100.00 and they  work  very well.


----------



## 6mmBR (Sep 21, 2015)

turnitupper said:


> 6mmBR, the gears were the plastic ones in the hi/lo gearbox. I bought my x2 s/h with 2 spare sets of gears. The former owner also had trouble with breaking gears. If your mill has a similar set up I STRONGLY suggest that you upgrade to a belt drive, MUCH quieter, no pulling apart to replace gears in the middle of a job, can use the belt as a clutch and it seems to cut smoother and have more useable power at the cutter. I run a 2" face mill in aluminiumwithout too much trouble (have'nt tried a 1mm cut in steel YET). LMS state their conversion kit will fit a G0781.Pic below.
> John.
> 
> 
> ...



I just received the mill Friday. I haven't made a cut yet. I have read about the gears going south, and I'm already considering the belt kit you linked to. Thanks for the link. I was thinking I'd order metal gears to replace those plastic ones, but the belt kit actually sounds better.


----------



## natoround (Sep 21, 2015)

I haven't broken a gear  yet but I only have a couple  of  hours  time  on mine  so....  I'm  hoping  for LMS to run  a sale on the  belt drive...
The only thing  I have  broken  was a 1/8" end mill. I tried to push the cutting  rate a bit and without any sign of complaint  it snapped.
It was on  of the cheap Chicom cutters so it wasn't  a expensive  high  quality item.


----------



## kwoodhands (Sep 29, 2015)

6mmBR said:


> I just received the mill Friday. I haven't made a cut yet. I have read about the gears going south, and I'm already considering the belt kit you linked to. Thanks for the link. I was thinking I'd order metal gears to replace those plastic ones, but the belt kit actually sounds better.



Get the pulley and belt kit,forget the metal gears.
mike


----------

